# EHS Norwich Show



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick well done to all involved in organising the Norwich Show.......

A good selection of tables and a reasonable turnout...........

Well done Chaps........:no1:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I will second that. A big well done by making sure the show must go on when Hewett High confirmed they would breach their contract to hire facilities on Thursday. Also a firm round of app;ause to the good old British Legion for taking the booking literally 48 hours notice.


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

*Norwich show*

Congratulations to the organisers for putting the Norwich show together at such short notice :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Just a quick well done to all involved in organising the Norwich Show.......
> 
> A good selection of tables and a reasonable turnout...........
> 
> Well done Chaps........:no1:


 well said, great day thanks guys xx


----------



## dadscabs (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks to everyone in norwich for the fantastic welcome and sound advice me and my son had a great time was are first time going to one of these shows and will go again so thanks to all involved dadscabs


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR*​​*PRIVATE BREEDERS’ REPTILE SHOW*​*TO BE HELD SUN. 10th JULY 2011*​*in ST. WALSTAN HALL at THE NORFOLK SHOWGROUND*​*DEREHAM RD. COSTESSEY NR5 0TT*​*AND OPEN FROM 10am ‘TILL 3.30pm.*​*Setting up from 8.30 am*​


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Table bookings are steadily flowing in for this Julys show in the fine city of Norwich (well on the outskirts) made famous by Alan Partridge.

Worth pointing out that that the EHS is really pushing the boat out in hiring the facilities at the Norwich showground which spacious and far superior to those used for previous shows. The site is also a long-term agricultural establishment that is well used to palming off any wacko anti protest. 

So don't forget to put the show down in your diary for 10th July 2011


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*



Austin Allegro said:


> Table bookings are steadily flowing in for this Julys show in the fine city of Norwich (well on the outskirts) made famous by Alan Partridge.
> 
> Worth pointing out that that the EHS is really pushing the boat out in hiring the facilities at the Norwich showground which spacious and far superior to those used for previous shows. The site is also a long-term agricultural establishment that is well used to palming off any wacko anti protest.
> 
> So don't forget to put the show down in your diary for 10th July 2011


Will be a great show ,and i think Norwich may have been famous before the Alan Partridge show Tony our show has been going for over 20 years so must be famous for that alone:2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Still space available but some categories close to being declared fully booked up for the purposes of ensuring the widest possible variety. Also nice to see our regulars are returning for our 2011 extravaganza. 
Best get your skates on if you are considering booking up a table before your category is filled up.
Show is 9 weeks away from tomorrow


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

is it open to anyone


----------



## jamie ludbrook (Apr 6, 2011)

could some one confirm the date because i have read else were that it has been canceled till november , bit confused :gasp:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

jamie ludbrook said:


> could some one confirm the date because i have read else were that it has been canceled till november , bit confused :gasp:


Definately 100% 10th July 2010 at the Norfolk showground. 

Confucis always say ( in a chinese accent) thgat you should always look at the date on the posts you read. I tink you will find that the post you might have been reading was dated 2008 or 2009?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

bhoy67 said:


> is it open to anyone


sure is. 
Open to the general pubic and all others.

Well apart from from Elastaine Toadland and her merry bunch of toss pots.:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

using my abbacouscous i have calculated it is 5 weeks or 35 days to go to show day as of today:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Wide open to the general public apart from Elastaine Toadland and her merry bunch of toss pots.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

just two weeks to go from this coming Sunday. Cancel all other diary commitments:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Blimey just a mere 7 days to go.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Blimey just a mere 7 days to go.


6 now
:2thumb:


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

*buses*

I will be getting the bus from the city and wondering if the park and ride is the wrong end of the site or is it is it best to get the easton bus?


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

cant wait :mf_dribble:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Dale42 said:


> I will be getting the bus from the city and wondering if the park and ride is the wrong end of the site or is it is it best to get the easton bus?


We have our monthly club meeting tonight I will try and remember to ask about this for you.


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you and say hi for me and can't wait to catch up with everyone on sunday. its Dale Falgate, a old member.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Dale42 said:


> Thank you and say hi for me and can't wait to catch up with everyone on sunday. its Dale Falgate, a old member.


Erom what I gathered last night there is a bus stop for the Easton bus right outside the showground entrance. That said the bus is a bit infrequent on sunday. Might be worth treating yourself to a taxi which should be about a tenner from the city centre. ABC taxis have the most drivers working on a Sunday.


----------



## davidj (Mar 31, 2010)

*Norwich reptile show*

YES its open to everyone the more the merryer plenty of room good humour and me. What more could anyone want:lol2:
All the best
David


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dale42 said:


> Thank you and say hi for me and can't wait to catch up with everyone on sunday. its Dale Falgate, a old member.


hello mate see you at the show for a catch up
Carl


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

davidj said:


> YES its open to everyone the more the merryer plenty of room good humour and me. *What more could anyone want*:lol2:
> All the best
> David


 
Beer? :2thumb:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be anywhere safe to leave motorbike gear so we dont have to carry it round?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

RandomDan said:


> Does anyone know if there will be anywhere safe to leave motorbike gear so we dont have to carry it round?


You can leave it in the reptile creche if you like?
Safe as houses.

Plenty of safe parking as well!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Show 10 july*

This is a new venue for this show and was a very well organised and superb show, loads of people turned up both as traders and as visitors, so a big thank you to all involved and shall look forward to the next show with you. Keep up the good work.


----------

